# Any specific 'recipe' for prolapse sugar solution ??



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

As title really....
one of my little treefrogs has had an anal prolapse on and off since I got him.

I've managed to get it back in once, and the rest of the time he's managed it himself, sometimes I give a coat of vaseline to stop it drying out, and usually the morning or afternoon after, its back in....
However he's been 'hanging out' for a couple of days now and so I think it may well be time to give him a sugar bath.










(You'll have to excuse the lack of face :lol2

All i've managed to find are vague measurements...



> I personally mix it up to 4 Oz of spring water with the amount of sugar you can pick up on the first cm of the tip of a tee-spoon handle





> get some tupperware add about a centimeter worth of water and then a teaspoonful of sugar.


I was wondering whether the ringers solution alternative I was given re my bloated toad would have the same effect ?? (5% dextrose solution)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That sounds like a better formula than the tip of a teaspoon handle!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as i know ringers is isotonic and as is 5% dextrose so wont work.
The prolapse is reduced by drawing out fluid from the tissue with a hypertonic solution


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi I have done a little research and several site suggest this
"As far as treatments to this issue are concerned, most cases can be solved by soaking the animal in sugar water solution of about 1 teaspoon to 3 ounces of water. Soak the herp for about 20-30 minutes and make sure it has recessed."

They also say if it doesn't work see a vet.

Hope it helps.

Adam


----------

